# Knowing when it is time quit hunting



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

On second thought where is this 160. I'll go poke around in three and see if he wants to harass me. I am only half nuts and the other half likes to play games.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

This year will be my 40th season, when I started you couldn't hunt legally until you were 12 with a bow, and 14 with a rifle. I tagged along with my Dad and Grandfather long before that. My maternal Grandfather was a die hard bird hunter, he got his last Springer the year I turned 12 so we could hit the field. I'd get home from school and he'd be in the driveway with the dog waiting to pick me up.

My paternal Grandfather had a deer camp in Pickford, he owned a lumber yard in St. Ignace and all his employees hunted at the camp. I managed to hunt the last few years that camp existed, back when red plaid was still in fashion, and you could take a bear on a deer tag. Back when the only Doe taken was a "camp deer." No women were allowed in camp. My Grandma would drive out to the camp Thanksgiving day to clean the place, and make Thanksgiving dinner, which was on the table when we came in from the woods. Grandma was gone, that no women in camp thing even included that day.

Many things have changed over the years, the old camp is no longer ours, I hunt over Labs now, and I'm the old timer these days. Last year I helped a young guy I work with get his first deer. I think that was as exciting as tagging one myself, maybe more so.

The North Forty-Five doesn't have a no women rule, I have daughters, and would love it if they wanted to hunt again. My wife is a great hunter in her own right, and deserves to be there as much as anyone. I tend to hunt hard when the guys are there, not quite as hard when my wife is up.

Life wasn't easy growing up in our house. Just about every good memory I have were at the old camp, or chasing the dwindling pheasant population over a Springer. Some days my knees hurt so bad I choose my stand as much for how close it is to the house as I do for where I have the best chance at a buck anymore.

Even though things have changed, and not necessarily all of them for the better, I don't know if I can ever give it up 100%. The smell of the woods after a rain, the intense quiet of a snowfall when there is no wind, and even wrapping a tag around antlers now and then all still pull at my soul as summer gives way to fall. Spending time in the Cathedral of the Pines is where my soul is cleansed, and the rigors of the daily grind wash away. I come home from The North-Forty Five invigorated, and ready for whatever life sends me.

My will contains specific instructions on when and where to spread my ashes. Some on opening day of Rifle, some on the pheasant opener where I hunted decades ago, and some when the steelhead run on our river. When that time comes, I will be as much a part of hunting and fishing, as it has been a part of me.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Biggbear said:


> This year will be my 40th season, when I started you couldn't hunt legally until you were 12 with a bow, and 14 with a rifle. I tagged along with my Dad and Grandfather long before that. My maternal Grandfather was a die hard bird hunter, he got his last Springer the year I turned 12 so we could hit the field. I'd get home from school and he'd be in the driveway with the dog waiting to pick me up.
> 
> My paternal Grandfather had a deer camp in Pickford, he owned a lumber yard in St. Ignace and all his employees hunted at the camp. I managed to hunt the last few years that camp existed, back when red plaid was still in fashion, and you could take a bear on a deer tag. Back when the only Doe taken was a "camp deer." No women were allowed in camp. My Grandma would drive out to the camp Thanksgiving day to clean the place, and make Thanksgiving dinner, which was on the table when we came in from the woods. Grandma was gone, that no women in camp thing even included that day.
> 
> ...


I hear ya on the final part of being part.
I spread Dads ashes from a decorated hide pouch multiple places.
Heck , he's still on the move through old haunts in some waters.
And at the same time resting a while elsewhere on familiar ground.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Hope you continue to share your knowledge of the outdoors with those who want to learn.

L & O


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

MPOW said:


> 58 years for me....never had a camp to sell....in my blood....hunt and fish till the day i die


took a pic of this 89 year old man a few years back off Gino's....asked why he was out there all by himself....told me all his fishing buddies were dead....I wan't to be HIM!!!


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

MPOW said:


> took a pic of this 89 year old man a few years back off Gino's....asked why he was out there all by himself....told me all his fishing buddies were dead....I wan't to be HIM!!!


Still using a hand auger, that's impressive.


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

Former grunt said:


> Still using a hand auger, that's impressive.


old dude was an animal!!!...blue one was mine....old mora....he was new age mora lazer i carry all that ****....he has bucket, auger, jiggin rod and beaded spoon


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

6Speed said:


> I got my first .22 for my 5th birthday and I'm coming up on #61. Slowing down is part of life and if you live long enough, it's gonna happen to everyone and I thought it would never happen to me.
> 
> I've found myself full circle and I'm mostly back to just squirrels and rabbits where I started. Something about those sneaky tree rats thats kept me excited for a lifetime. My high school spending money was made running trap lines and quail hunting was always my favorite bird hunting. Deer hunting was fun and they taste great but I never mounted a set of horns once and no matter how long you boil them, they just don't taste good. I've had a great time hunting all of my life and enjoying the eating part the most so I'm ok with the reality that my body isn't the same as when I was 25.
> 
> Fishing???!!!! That should be another thread! I'm already noodling how to put a wheelchair ramp on my Lund in case it comes to it one day....


I never left the small game or fishing, and will stay with them as long as possible. I love working with the dogs, and my youngest kid (20) loves it as well. 
I did it, but never really enjoyed sitting nearly as much, be it for deer or waterfowl. 
I'll be 61 next month, so I should still have a good number of seasons ahead of me.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

I’ve been hunting deer with a license since 1963 and roamed the woods without one a couple years before that loosing arrows at pheasants, cottontail and ducks. I learned how to hunt on my own so at least I don’t feel like giving it up when friends or family pass on or quit. I’m struggling this year a bit as I can’t hunt my Canada deer camp, but I can still get around and know I’ve gotta get out to stay right. I’m sorry things are looking down for ya and hope the world brightens up, hunting or not.


----------



## Duckiller (Mar 26, 2010)

I believe I had to be14 to hunt with a rifle. Was my first year. That was 64 years ago. Have hunted and fished on and off all my life. Taught three children to hunt and fish. Am moving to OREGON this fall/winter. Sons are serious hunters. i will probably tag along. Hope to find a duck club for next year. Daughter doesn't hunt much be she knows how and is a reasonable shot. Not going to run up and down mountains chasing elk but may find a der or elk on fairly level ground and have sons haul animals out for me.If I have someone to hunt or fish with I WILL ENJOY IT.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

Dad is 91 for deer season this year. All his old gang has passed away or given up but I'll be there with him and enjoying every minute.


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

gtokid1 said:


> Been at it better than 50 years both small game and Deer.
> Several hunting partners and countless memories.
> Lost the desire and sold the camp.
> Good luck to all current and future sportsman.


Not far behind you. We sold several small parcels over the past few years as well. Older age is a tough pill to swallow but it goes with the territory as we realize we can no longer accomplish what we used to. Take up fishing?


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

I'm 62 and my desire is as strong as ever. Nobody lasts forever but I'm a true believer that staying fit year round is the golden pill. Bike, hike, lift, and stretch. Pay attention to diet. Too many people would rather complain than put in the work. I feel for people when their bodies finally do give out. I'm frustrated when I see people give up prematurely. We only get one shot at this thing. I plan to fight to keep it.


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

Skibum said:


> I'm 62 and my desire is as strong as ever. Nobody lasts forever but I'm a true believer that staying fit year round is the golden pill. Bike, hike, lift, and stretch. Pay attention to diet. Too many people would rather complain than put in the work. I feel for people when their bodies finally do give out. I'm frustrated when I see people give up prematurely. We only get one shot at this thing. I plan to fight to keep it.


I am turning 60 in a couple days and couldn’t agree more about staying in shape. I use a fan bike, lift,body weight exercises and stretch. I’m only 5 lbs over basic training weight but my ankles and knees are shot so no running left in my old azz.


----------



## danthony (Nov 19, 2011)

Biggbear said:


> The smell of the woods after a rain, the intense quiet of a snowfall when there is no wind, and even wrapping a tag around antlers now and then all still pull at my soul as summer gives way to fall. Spending time in the Cathedral of the Pines is where my soul is cleansed, and the rigors of the daily grind wash away.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Biggbear said:


> The smell of the woods after a rain, the intense quiet of a snowfall when there is no wind, and even wrapping a tag around antlers now and then all still pull at my soul as summer gives way to fall. Spending time in the Cathedral of the Pines is where my soul is cleansed, and the rigors of the daily grind wash away. I come home from The North-Forty Five invigorated, and ready for whatever life sends me.
> 
> My will contains specific instructions on when and where to spread my ashes. Some on opening day of Rifle, some on the pheasant opener where I hunted decades ago, and some when the steelhead run on our river. When that time comes, I will be as much a part of hunting and fishing, as it has been a part of me.


I couldn't have said it better myself.

I was walking through the neighborhood with my wife Saturday afternoon. Nothing in particular was bothering me, but this time of year I get antsy. I turned to her and simply said: "My soul needs the woods right now."

Fortunately for me, she gets it.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

With my knees and ankles being shot I like to get out and paddle my kayak about 8 to 10 miles every other day. It's a good work out and gets me outside.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

FWIW: Thirty-four years ago while on a dream hunt for elk and deer deep in the Bob Marshall Wilderness, a young man received some sage advice from a seasoned veteran with heal spurs and a bit of arthritis also on his dream hunt. "You might not be able to afford it, but you can do it, I waited until I could afford it, but now I can't do it." Old Clint and his partner hunted as hard as they were able but neither filled a tag. The young man filled both tags with time to spare. 

If a person wants to make memories, now is not too soon to make them. Tomorrow a person might not be physically able. FM


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

56 now and still have the drive as strong as ever. I think I am a better hunter now than when I was young and didn't have as much patience. Using the climber is tougher but still my favorite was to hunt but have adapted in using natural ground blinds effectively too especially in harsh weather. 

One thing that has changed is my appreciation of life. Taking a deer never used to bother me but now I really don't like the killing part, it is the preparation and scouting and hunting that I enjoy. I only hunt mature bucks on public land so I only take maybe one buck every year or two anyway and eat the meat so that makes me feel better. A couple bucks I took recently I had seen in prior years and "got to know them" so to speak and it made me kinda sad to know they were no longer out there. I probably will never give hunting up.


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's hoping that most of you diehards get the chance to take your final breaths while on stand, listening to the bunny hounds singing, in the boat, or wading your favorite trout stream.

But having said that, I fully understand why some decide to call it quits and support them as well. Hopefully they can sit around the campfire telling stories of old and listening to those that are new. Maybe its just reading these pages to relive days when they were still active in the sport.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Been hunting 60 yrs,deer for 58,would skip school 1st month of duck season till i got caught,favorite was rabbit with Beagles followed by"Pats".Still at it at 74 yrs young,not
hanging portable stands any more but do install a light weight ladder stand built for the traveling hunter.Have deer hunted 9 Michigan Counties,haven't given much thought as
to when i won't be able to hunt,still have good legs but arthritis in both hands and right shoulder no longer allows me to shoot my Mathews vert.bow+ ripped Rotator cuff when i rolled my 4-wheeler on a 2009 bear hunt in NW Marquette Co.Had a neighbor that i last saw hunting with his 96 years young F.I.L,he had traded his.303 Savage for a 410 w/3"
riffled slugs and was anxious to tag another deer.I hope to be like him but am doughtfull
as all things have an expiration date me included..


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

At 58 I think aging has improved my deer hunting by slowing me down. Sometimes in the woods with younger people it seems like we are running everywhere and seeing nothing.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

We all know the day will come that our name will be just a memory in deer camp. Enjoy it while you have the health to do so. This thread got me thinking about how much longer I’ll have the ability to do so. My camp is the legacy I’ll leave behind for my children and their spouses to enjoy. Hopefully they will appreciate the gift and what it took to get it to where it is today. 

Ive been seriously considering modifying my trust so the camp can’t be sold plus leave money behind to pay for future taxes and up keep.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Getting old is depressing....(credit to my wife on this meme!)


----------



## Gawel Gary (Dec 14, 2018)

6Speed said:


> Getting old is depressing....(credit to my wife on this meme!)
> 
> View attachment 582059


40 years my son wanted to tag along after me and was no help, now I want to tag along after my son and I am no help. Where does the time go?


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

My dad last hunted when he was 87. He suffered a stroke the next year and lived 4 years after that. But, I had him out that fall in both October (cross bow) and November. He didn't hunt very hard but he was in camp with my brothers, sons, nephews and me. It is a memory I will cherish, his last hunt. 

I'm 65 so have been hunting 51 years. I told my wife when I can no longer function to just take he out in the woods and leave me on my deer stand.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

lol I hope I won't know when its time to quit because hopefully I'll be pushing up daises before I do know lol


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Lund Explorer said:


> Here's hoping that most of you diehards get the chance to take your final breaths while on stand, listening to the bunny hounds singing, in the boat, or wading your favorite trout stream.
> 
> But having said that, I fully understand why some decide to call it quits and support them as well. Hopefully they can sit around the campfire telling stories of old and listening to those that are new. Maybe its just reading these pages to relive days when they were still active in the sport.


That is what my Grandpa did. He quit hunting in his 60's. Most of his hunting buddies were older guys and didn't hunt anymore, for reason or another. His daughter (my Aunt) and my Uncle bought the old camp and built a house onto the cabin. They still live there and it is still the family hunting camp when the time comes round. Grandpa would still come up for bow season and sit around camp and shoot the schitt. He didn't ever drink much, but he did love a couple beers while throwing cards. I am pretty sure that is the whole reason he came up, to play and laugh with his kids and grandkids. The last years they wintered down south, but he always called the evening of Nov 15th to see what happened and then a few days later. Always wanted to know if anyone hunted his blind. "Why not!?!" if no one did. Lol

My Dad will always come hunting I believe, even if he can't move well enough at some point. I can see him just sitting in a chair by the camper waiting for something dumb enough to run by.

It might sound twisted, but the full spectrum is what I love most. Seeing and hearing both of my Grandpa's pictures and stories. Watching my Dad and learning from him, my Great Uncle and cousin. I grew up learning during their prime, and my Dad and cousin still ain't slow, but you can see it on the horizon. I look forward to honing my skills and helping them more as they used to me. I also look forward to bring my son into the mix in years to come and having him pick up as much as he can from them and myself. To see 3 generations doing it and see his excitement, remembering my own at his age is something I have looked forward to my whole life. I just pray they are around long enough to be there, then my goals will be met and I can move on from there happily, until my Grand kids come in the mix.

The best part is seeing my Dads excitement with him. It is a sight I had almost forgotten and it brings up old memories of me and him in the same woods, water or even in the yard.

It is a deep wholesome feeling that I only have ever dreamed of. I must wear it on my sleeve because sometimes I just sit back and watch, silently replaying and taking in the moments and my wife will walk up and put her head on my shoulder and just say I love you.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

OK, one more bonus!

My father-in-law hasn't hunted or fished much in years. Probably a decade or so now. A few years back while at deer camp, sitting in a blind with my wife, I confessed my goal of getting her Dad back out there with me and my Dad. I told her how cool it would be to have them both out there with me, they get along like best buds, so why the hell not!?

Fast forward to two years ago when our son was born. I told her that he might be my golden ticket to get her Dad back into it. I have told him the same, that I will do everything if he would like to come hunting, fishing, ice fishing with us. He always says he would love to, but doesn't. 

Now, two weeks ago he told us that he wants to get into ice fishing this year. He has bought a few things, so I am pretty confident he will. He also said he wants to hunt, and we have been doing some work behind his house for him to hunt there also. He wants to have our son grow up doing these things with both his Grandpa's.

I would be lying if I said my wife and I aren't excited!


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

My biggest excitement these days is seeing this way of life handed down. I try to play a part when ever I can chip in.

When we bought the North Forty-Five a good chunk of it was flooded out, I decided immediately the beavers had to go. I contacted the MTPCA and they put me in touch with a couple older guys who trapped my area. In exchange for helping me with my beaver problem I gave Woody and Kotsch (pronounced Coach) permission to trap whatever they wanted. Being around those two old codgers was like being part of the movie Grumpy Old Men. They were a hoot to say the least. I had always wanted to learn to trap, and in the years that followed they took me under their wing.

The year Kotsch passed away his Grandaughter decided she wanted to hunt Kotsch's old blind, and asked if I would help her. I got her all set up with everything she would need, and gave her the advice and knowledge that her Grandpa had given me. Opening day she passed a Doe because it had twins that she felt were too young. Her Grandpa had instilled the importance of conservation, and I told her he would be proud. The second day she was rewarded with a Monster of a 6 pt. The DNR aged it at 12+, they honestly weren't sure because it had no teeth to age. With a 21" inside spread, and dressing well over 200 lbs it was a beast for a northern lower public land buck. I would have loved to see that buck in its prime.

While I have no doubt Kotsch played a major role in her tagging that old monarch, I was thrilled to play a small part myself. Kotsch had given me so much, I was happy to give back just a little.

If the time ever comes I can't hunt myself, I believe I'll find a way to help bring a new hunter or trapper into the fold. Hopefully age will not take away the things Kotsch and Woody taught me, and I'll be able to extend their legacy to the generations that come. If I can't hunt myself, at least I can hunt vicariously through them.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

This will be my 58th year, when I quit is up to God to decide.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Still nothing like being in the woods with a dog. I do get concerned about being alone these days at 67, but its more about my back going out then anything else. Still, watching dog work and seeing their excitement is hard to beat.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

The older you get the more obligations that take priority. That said for deer, after you kill enough it starts to seem pointless. That along with the more out of state hunts you go on the less desire to hunt Michigan


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Luv2hunteup said:


> We all know the day will come that our name will be just a memory in deer camp. Enjoy it while you have the health to do so. This thread got me thinking about how much longer I’ll have the ability to do so. My camp is the legacy I’ll leave behind for my children and their spouses to enjoy. Hopefully they will appreciate the gift and what it took to get it to where it is today.
> 
> Ive been seriously considering modifying my trust so the camp can’t be sold plus leave money behind to pay for future taxes and up keep.


That’s leaving a legacy and a true sportsman to your family. I hope you have many more years to enjoy it first


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Circumstances and what is Going on Today with the Pandemic and the CWD Testing has some changing what they do as things Change, some wonder when It might be that Time to do something different or not at all. It is NEVER Easy to stop doing what is your favorite Activity when you have been doing it for a long time. Some things can contribute to this Happening like the poor decisions the NRC & DNR are making as of Late. For some like myself it has been a "Traditional Activity" that has give us a reason to do what we do especially Bow Hunting and the Challenge of taking a Deer with Archery Equipment. But then things seem to take away from all of that. Getting older is just an added part to this. I wonder how long I will continue especially with all that is going on Now! It is a Tough Decision... 
Newaygo1


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

sgc said:


> Still nothing like being in the woods with a dog. I do get concerned about being alone these days at 67, but its more about my back going out then anything else. Still, watching dog work and seeing their excitement is hard to beat.


I agree with being in the woods with the dog.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

We’ve made buying into our camp affordable for younger folks, so I envision our camp being around for a long time. I started going to camp with my dad and uncles when I was 10, 65 years ago. I have a son and 4 grandsons who I hope will inhabit my cabin and hunt my blinds for many years after me. In the meantime, I’ll be in the woods until I’m unable to do it anymore, then I’ll be the cook.


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

Well as one of the older members here I guess I'd like to add my thoughts,I loved nothing more than hunting birds with my labs,I hunted deer, rifle and bow,ice fished,hunted rabbits with hounds,ducks, trout fished, but I guess my favorite was following the dogs thru the brush on a beautiful fall day,I grew up when pheasants were everywhere back in the 40's an 50's so my labs always had lots of birds to find,a few years ago my last lab had to be put down because her hips went out,when that happened it hurt like sin,my friends that we made so many golden memories have all passed on,at 83 I guess it isn't safe to do much walking in the bush anymore,I guess the one thing I'd really like to do next spring is just set down near a trout stream and listen to the gurgle of the water and remember all the good times,Art Neuman one of the founders of Trout Unlimited was a relative of my dads and he guided us on the Au Sable out of Penrods in Grayling where I caught my first trout,memories like that are golden,my late wife always said when we were fishing "making memories" and I have so many,enjoy every moment guys and girls............time flies


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

MPOW said:


> took a pic of this 89 year old man a few years back off Gino's....asked why he was out there all by himself....told me all his fishing buddies were dead....I wan't to be HIM!!!


 I saw him at metro to years ago saying it may be his last year.Man that snow was deep and I honestly don't know how he was able to get to the basketball courts!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Pheasants in the last 1/2 of the 50s--WOW!!!

My sr year in HS--just finished reading the hunting rules and I wouldnt even be able to
do that today. One has to be 18 to hunt alone now--and they wonder why there are less hunters.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

My thought is...you had a good run and a good run it was.

It is hard to say good bye...but those who when are kings in my book.

Life is short and it goes by too fast. Well done !


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

gtokid1 said:


> Been at it better than 50 years both small game and Deer.
> Several hunting partners and countless memories.
> Lost the desire and sold the camp.
> Good luck to all current and future sportsman.


Like others I'm very sorry to hear that. But it's GREAT that you were able to experience hunting for as long as you did. Good for you!

I hope that doesn't happen to me. Hunting is the #1 passion/hobby in my life. It is at the epicenter of my soul. I don't have choice. I don't do it as much as I want to, because I have to have balance in my life. But if I'm not doing it...I'm thinking about it and planning the next hunt.

I wish you a healthy, happy long life.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Never say never. I thought I was done hunting after having cancer and being 72.

Then the dream hunt of a life time came my way when I got the draw for a Michigan elk hunt last year. That will get the hunting blood flowing again. 

So don't put that hunting gear up for sale just yet. That hunting bug is going to bite sometime and you are going to need those "tools" to "get it gone".


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

Just turned 85 and still remember when my uncle took me gill fishing at age 5. Went at it hard as I grew older in lakes/streams/rivers with gills/perch/eyes/steely/salmon.

Old age has really caught up w/me now, and not wanting to quit, but was a 'have to'. Have wife to care for who hasn't walked in 3yrs, and my bod has pretty much given up.

But ahhh, the memories. Still have log books from way back when, that NEED to be reread now and then. It is tough when 'that' times comes.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

eyesforever said:


> Just turned 85 and still remember when my uncle took me gill fishing at age 5. Went at it hard as I grew older in lakes/streams/rivers with gills/perch/eyes/steely/salmon.
> 
> Old age has really caught up w/me now, and not wanting to quit, but was a 'have to'. Have wife to care for who hasn't walked in 3yrs, and my bod has pretty much given up.
> 
> But ahhh, the memories. Still have log books from way back when, that NEED to be reread now and then. It is tough when 'that' times comes.


Congratulations making it that far!


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

birdhntr said:


> I saw him at metro to years ago saying it may be his last year.Man that snow was deep and I honestly don't know how he was able to get to the basketball courts!


he climbed up that frozen broken concrete....unbelievable


----------



## Plumman (Feb 11, 2013)

This thread was so enjoyable to read. So many fathers, grandfathers, uncles and others leaving outdoor legacies to their loved ones. I find myself too thinking alot about the outdoor passion ive instilled im my son. As i get older and find myself thinking, its going to be a really cold morning tomorrow. I think I'll sleep in and not hunt. I inevitability get a call or text from my son. "You going out tomorrow? The bucks are starting to chase does. 
What stand will you in? Let me know how you do." That usually gets my fire going again. So glad he's returning some passion to me!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

MPOW said:


> he climbed up that frozen broken concrete....unbelievable


He dragged his sled from down the point farther than I went.He stopped and fished with us for a while and we chatted while passing time.


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

birdhntr said:


> He dragged his sled from down the point farther than I went.He stopped and fished with us for a while and we chatted while passing time.


i was going out and he was coming in.....i smiled and said.....if you don't mind me asking....how old are you.....89 he proudly proclaimed.....do you mind if i take a picture....he struck a pose


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

CL-Lewiston said:


> Pheasants in the last 1/2 of the 50s--WOW!!!
> 
> My sr year in HS--just finished reading the hunting rules and I wouldnt even be able to
> do that today. One has to be 18 to hunt alone now--and they wonder why there are less hunters.


well when I was in high school during deer season or pheasant,almost every kid that had a car had a gun in the car and also some of the teachers,I remember one teacher in HS that came out to the parking lot to look at and admire some shotguns,sadly a much differant world now


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Yup, I remember those days. Mine was in the case in the back seat and the car wasn't even locked. Don't try that now days. You will be missing the gun and the car and be on your way to jail.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

MPOW said:


> took a pic of this 89 year old man a few years back off Gino's....asked why he was out there all by himself....told me all his fishing buddies were dead....I wan't to be HIM!!!


That’s just AWESOME! Good for him. He’s an inspiration for all of us I think.


----------



## no1huntmaster (Sep 6, 2015)

I plan on passing in the woods. 
Returning to the earth as coyote fesses suits me just fine....................


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

That's kind of what I have in mind also but my wife would be pissed.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

I've got an in-law who just turned 90 who will be in the deer woods this year. He fought in the battle of the Chosin Reservoir in Korea. Hopefully he'll get a few more seasons as long as the docs can keep his heart running. 

I hope to make it until at least 90. Keep eating well, lots of venison, veggies, and vitamins. Stay away from the Mickey D's big macs, don't drink and smoke too much, and get running!


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

6Speed said:


> Huh? Why would they stop? It's public land and that's what's it's for????


I was in Alaska years ago moose hunting...we were floating a river. On top of a hill was a camp set up they had air boats and stopped and told us to move on... ??? They seemed to think they laid claim to this spot years ago. We were moving through...but what a situation..they did not own it...but then again they were there first.
We ended up moving on...not sure if they ever got a moose I ended up shooting a 49 and saw a monster. All in all a good trip.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Our deer camp has been diminished over the years. Lost my grandpa, my dad, and my brother (way too early). Had to boot a life long friend because of his excessive drinking. Others have moved on. No new blood. The younger kids just don't see camp or even hunting as a priority in their lives. We were 12 and now it's been only the 4 of us for a number of years. Our oldest, a Vietnam vet, is having some issues - the Orange is wreaking havoc on his body. I promised him I'd carry him to his blind if that's what it takes.

I haven't missed a duck or deer opener in 43 years. I teach hunter safety - it invigorates the soul to watch the young ones so excited to learn about hunting. My grandfather was 91 when he shot his last deer, a doe, on the run, open sights with a Marlin 336C 30-30. I know, I was sitting next to him when he did it. He passed the next year, two weeks from his birthday and two weeks + two days from the opener. He asked about deer hunting with a twinkle in his eye the last days of his life. I think that I shall follow his example.


----------

